# TYPE-Z SLINGSHOT Attachment



## lightgeoduck

I was reading ZDP's (Dan's) thread HERE and was going to give it a try, but after reading I thought of another possibility to utilize this in a different manner.

I have a dankung slingshot the way it holds in the hand, but I am more of a flatband user as suppose to a tube user. So I utilized the same concept that Dan showed, but instead of doing it to the pouch I used it to attach the bands to the ss.

You do everything the same, but you will have to attach the bands PRIOR to attaching the pouch in order to run one end of the band through the hole.

I used a standard paper hole puncher to make the hole, because that was all I had readily available.. and I wanted to prototype it first.

The benefits I see are

A quick easy way to use bands on a slingshot like this (see below pics)
bands stay in place, where attached.
Seems to hold up during a 50 shot session.

Tell me what you think, the Good, Bad, and ugly

The next time I do this I will do a "cleaner" job, but I didn't want to work too hard on it at first in case it was a fail


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Neat, let us know how it holds up after a few hundred shots buddy?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks

will do, I only did a small amount now, because its midnight and It was starting to get loud









LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks
> 
> will do, I only did a small amount now, because its midnight and It was starting to get loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


I have a Dankung on the way from Marcus so I may give this a try


----------



## bbshooter

lightgeoduck..could you punch both ends of the band, connect one end to your pouch, then use something to pull the band at the fork end through the fork end hole, so you have a ready loop that needs only to be slipped on the ears and pulled tight.


----------



## Gregor-Y

i want test this attach on the pouch !


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When I started shooting again several years ago I was using this style of attaching bands to pouches. It did work and was quit easy, but I quit for two reasons. 1) With a soft pouch it will cause the pouch to curl or roll at the tie ends. 2) It did not seem that the bands lasted quite as long with this style of attachment. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck

bbshooter said:


> When I started shooting again several years ago I was using this style of attaching bands to pouches. It did work and was quit easy, but I quit for two reasons. 1) With a soft pouch it will cause the pouch to curl or roll at the tie ends. 2) It did not seem that the bands lasted quite as long with this style of attachment. -- Tex


Tex that may be so with the pouch,, For this, I banded up the pouches how one would normally do, and used the style to attach it to the metal loop of my ss. I am still testing the longevity of this, but even if it doesn't last as long as one would want,, I am finding it to be a good way to use flatbands on this type of dankung where for the most part is designed for tubes.

@ALL

After the testing of this first set, I will test it trying to set up the ends like ZDP's and punching the hole as he stated, I have a feeling that a paper hole puncher is punching too pig of a hole... we'll see though so far so good

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hey LGD would melting a small hole into it with a heated wire work? just an idea


----------



## lightgeoduck

I think it should work,,,In fact I think in ZDP's thread that is mentioned as one way of doing it for the pouches. I noticed a small tear in my band so I am afraid to test any further, but I do think the hole needs to be smaller than a paper hole puncher.. I have a punch set at work that should have the size I prefer.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Well I managed to get the right tool for the job @ work {see attachment}

It made the perfect size hole to be able to not only thread the other end through, but leave enough surrounding latex to last 200 shots so far.. still going...

{ rubber band in picture is for display purposes, .030 latex was used for the slingshot}


----------



## e~shot

Looks cool, wanted to give a try too


----------



## lightgeoduck

I have my regular shooter, but on the occasion I rotate as to not make my other slingshots lonely









Well I went back to my Dankung for a session, and it reminded me of this thread. Anyone try this yet? It holds up quite well, and an excellent way to use flats on this type of set up

LGD


----------



## Ry-shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hey LGD would melting a small hole into it with a heated wire work? just an idea


i was thinking that , it would be better than taking material away from the band


----------



## Charles

Yep ... LGD we also discussed the z attachment quite extensively here:

http://slingshotforu...achment__st__45

Mine did eventually fail at the pouch, but not at the fork. Of course I was using it on a PFS and the fork arrangement was a bit different than on your Dankung. I would expect it to hold up quite well.

You can make a loop at one end of the flat band without running the other end through the hole. Use a piece of string to pull a loop of the band through the hole ... then continue to pull the side of the loop attached to the hole through the hole until the hole turns "inside out". Then you can slip the loop through the gap on the Dankung fork. If this is not clear, just get back to me and I will post a couple of photos.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189

I would tend to agree with Tex. They are not my preferred method of attachment. However, they are fast and can be done with minimal tooling and skills. If you just want a quick set of bands to go out shooting with, then they are effective,


----------



## King Cat

I have been using this tie technique for a long time on my FLAT CATs. There is a photo of it on my classified ad on this forum. Also, I show how to make it on my web site.
http://www.SuperShooting.com/More-about-pseudo-tapered-bands.html
I like this tie system very much. I have had no problems, it always seems to outlast the breakage at the pouch (with a string tie).
Jack Koehler


----------



## King Cat

Sorry, I'll try the URL again:
http://www.supershooting.com/More-about-pseuto-tapered-bands.html


----------

